# Love Notes to Newton film updates



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

It would be a shame not to get this made https://igg.me/at/lovenotestonewton/emal/16579620


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

+1 Sounds like an interesting project. (Wish I'd though of it)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

.


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

was that a bump SINC?


----------



## moosefuel (May 9, 2017)

*Would love to know if people are interested!*










dibenga has been very supportive of the film and has encouraged me to post here. 

I'm making this film as something which is very dear to my heart, and also a great chance to draw attention to the Newt and celebrate it, despite it's failings. Even if you don't like pen-based computers, it was ahead of it's time.

I would love to hear from anyone interested in the film, and of course there is a campaign at newtfilm.com if anyone is interested. 

(the animated GIF was made by Sylvain, one of my backers)

Warm regards,
noah


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Beginning to sound like SPAM!


----------



## moosefuel (May 9, 2017)

rgray said:


> Beginning to sound like SPAM!


It's because I added the graphic, isn't it?

What do I have to do so that this is not "SPAM!"?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

moosefuel said:


> It's because I added the graphic, isn't it?
> 
> What do I have to do so that this is not "SPAM!"?


No, no issue with graphic.

It is because the whole topic is ADVERTISING.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

To be fair, the post in question is legitimate to the thread and the thread itself has been posted and responded to by interested members. Add to that the post was invited by valid member dibenga. Perhaps the spam accusation is somewhat misplaced this time around. CubaMark, your take?


----------



## moosefuel (May 9, 2017)

I would also like to point out that this film is a community driven effort and not-for-profit. I really am inviting feedback. I am also a Mac user since 1994, and live in Canada, so I thought this would be an ideal place to talk about my film. I could edit the post so it is less detailed and more obscure and maybe it wouldn't be as offensive ;-)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm surprised at the SPAM accusation - this is a fan of the Newton who is undertaking a project that shows his interest, and the global community interest, in a piece of Apple history. Heck, I own two or three Newtons. If I were a wee bit more flush, I'd toss some cash at this project. The least I can do is give it props and promotion. Perhaps it's a generational thing - folks who weren't "of age" when the Newton was around might not "get" our fascination with them.

This isn't a useless product being advertised... it's Apple-related, fandom-supported, and fanatic-driven. Nothing SPAMmy about that.


----------



## moosefuel (May 9, 2017)

*Thanks*

Thank you CubaMark, i appreciate the support.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> I'm surprised at the SPAM accusation - this is a fan of the Newton who is undertaking a project that shows his interest, and the global community interest, in a piece of Apple history. Heck, I own two or three Newtons. If I were a wee bit more flush, I'd toss some cash at this project. The least I can do is give it props and promotion. Perhaps it's a generational thing - folks who weren't "of age" when the Newton was around might not "get" our fascination with them.
> 
> This isn't a useless product being advertised... it's Apple-related, fandom-supported, and fanatic-driven. Nothing SPAMmy about that.


OK! OK! I withdraw the spam 'accusation'.

In fact, I am of the Newton generation, if we can call it that. (I am 71!!). And I had a couple of them and always regreted their demise. I have always considered the iPhone, etc., as 'grown up' Newtons...... FWIW......


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

rgray said:


> OK! OK! I withdraw the spam 'accusation'


 I'm happy to have people on the alert for SPAM, rgray


----------



## moosefuel (May 9, 2017)

rgray said:


> OK! OK! I withdraw the spam 'accusation'.
> 
> In fact, I am of the Newton generation, if we can call it that. (I am 71!!). And I had a couple of them and always regreted their demise. I have always considered the iPhone, etc., as 'grown up' Newtons...... FWIW......


Well rgray, if you want to contribute to the film, it hasn't been announced widely yet but we will be taking user-submissions via the page here: Love Notes to Newton – Newton was discontinued by Apple in 1998, why are people still in love with Newton? so that we can do with more content from the actual Newton community. I don't know if you're handy with a camera but contributions are welcome.


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

*Love Notes to Newton shirt designs now live*










Hey all I wanted to let you know we've launched a new perk to support the film. A series of t shirt designs created by yours truly. There are four to choose from. One for each of the form factors of the Newton including the eMate. Anyway I'm pretty proud of them. I hope you like them too. 

http://newtfilm.com/


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

SWEET. But what a dilemma. Which colour?


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

... how about WHICH design? Collect all 4


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Bulk discounts?  I need another Canadian $$$ payday....


----------



## moosefuel (May 9, 2017)

*Shirts*

If we were to offer a bulk package, with a discount, if you order all four shirts, would that be interesting? If there is demand for it, we can definitely do it.


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

*New perk announcement !*









Great news everyone! Frank Gruendel of pda-soft.de has generously donated a rebuilt eMate 300. 
Frank would like you to know that this is a quality eMate, and any little bits on the device in the picture are strictly related to it being outside. Also, it has a fixed hinge (so that it won't break like many eMates) and the battery pack has been rebuilt with Eneloop battery cells. That's right, the same batteries preferred by photographers worldwide for their power and reliability.


http://www.newtfilm.com


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

James & John of RetroMacCast interview Noah Moosefuel Media about our documentary Love Notes to Newton! #Podcast #AppleNewton #LoveNotestoNewton RetroMacCast: RMC Episode 440: Love Notes to Newton


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Hey all just a heads up that there is only ONE WEEK LEFT to support Love Notes to Newton. Spread the word far and wide! Help us make this film about those few who LOVE the Newton https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/love-notes-to-newton-apple-computer#/


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Only 7 hours left! Show your love for Love Notes to Newton campaign!! https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/love-notes-to-newton-apple-computer/x/16579620#/


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

dibenga said:


> Only 7 hours left! Show your love for Love Notes to Newton campaign!! https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/love-notes-to-newton-apple-computer/x/16579620#/


I'm really looking forward to getting home to Canada for vacations this summer, and digging out my MessagePads for a little play time. Also ordered my t-shirt in support of _Love Notes to Newton_. A shame he's not going to hit his target, but there's some cash there to make something interesting.


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Been a while since I posted an update about Love Notes to Newton, but shooting is well underway and we've already got a bunch of amazing interviews 'in the can'. Very exciting.

check out our 'Interviewees (so far)' page Interviewees (so far) – Love Notes to Newton


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hey! He's wearing your shirt design! COOL!!!


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Hey fellow ehMac'rs. Our trailer for Love Notes to Newton was released today. Hope you enjoy https://www.facebook.com/lovenotestonewton/videos/1493696204017021/


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Great! :clap:


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Buzz is spreading globally across the Newton community about Love Notes to Newton , even showing up on some older gear, and some a little 'less' older .. https://www.instagram.com/p/BfoF7VdBhqn/ great shot by @NewPoms @moosefuel #LoveNotestoNewtonMovie 










You can get your own wallpapers and package installers for Newton here Downloads – Love Notes to Newton


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Sweet!


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

JUst keeping you folks updated, we just released a short teaser for the Love Notes to Newton screening at @macstockexpo Conference! Sooo soon I can hardly contain my excitement! #LoveNotestoNewton #Macstock2018 https://twitter.com/moosefuel/status/1004456038609883138 … @moosefuel


----------

